# What was the last stone you used up or wore out?



## HRC_64 (Aug 24, 2017)

What was the last stone you loved to death 








(Excluding maybe rough stones or reshaping stones, especially ones you didn't like.)


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 24, 2017)

A two sided, coarse/fine Norton garden/axe stone on a handle. Wore it right in two in the middle sharpening hoes, shovels, axes, machetes etc. None of my kitchen knife stones see that kind of serious use.


----------



## galvaude (Aug 24, 2017)

Wore a super stone 400 to like 2mm and then it broke. I'm almost near the glass on a shapton glass 500 after about 14 months.
I won't be buying these stones.


----------



## Ivang (Aug 24, 2017)

im about to kill my ss 400 too


----------



## K813zra (Aug 24, 2017)

I am at the end of my second shapton glass 500. I don't know that I would say that I love the stone but for me it is a practical stone. I've not wore out a finer stone as of yet.


----------



## panda (Aug 25, 2017)

suehiro new cerax 1000/3000 combo stone. wore out the 1k side
it's great to keep permasoaked and use it as a house stone.


----------



## zitangy (Aug 25, 2017)

400 grit China made (No base)
2000 grit Superstone Naniwa (no base)

I try wear it out as thin as possible. Normally... it breaks when abt the last 1 to 2mm. Has to be placed flat on a plant as opposed to a stone holder. Still accidents do happen. Its not a waste... a) can serve as a cleaning stone b) hand rubbing stone.

Rgds Z


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 25, 2017)

....


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Aug 25, 2017)

Gesshin 400 is almost gone. I used it in the beginning for a bunch of stuff I should have used something else (coarser stone, diamond plate) for and now I'm messing around with kasumi finishing so I'm quickly eating up the rest.


----------



## RDalman (Aug 25, 2017)

My chosera 1000 is getting thin. Worn out/down a couple of atoma plates. I'll be going through the king 300 pretty fast I think, lots of love.


----------



## Kingkor (Aug 25, 2017)

My jns300 is 3/4 of the way there


----------



## berko (Aug 26, 2017)

how do you use that synthetic blue aoto, dave? i have one as well, but dont know what to use it for, that other stones cant do better. its a weired stone in my opinion, feels different from everything else that i own. do you soak it?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 26, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> ....



What stone is that Dave? I know it's not, but looks like my Gesshin large 1K. 

Wore out a Gesshin 2K. My 4K only use on quality gyuto's, lately been using the 1K diamond stone at home for grunt work also keep a King Hyper perma soaked on my work bench.


----------



## Matus (Aug 26, 2017)

I am just finishing Gesshin 400.


----------



## tsuriru (Aug 26, 2017)

Pretty much at the end of a Binsui I have been using for the past 5 years or so.


----------



## Chef Doom (Aug 26, 2017)

I wish I could say I sharpened often enough but those clay bricks are monsters that can survive a lifetime.


----------



## mqphoto (Aug 26, 2017)

220 from Ohishi is about 40% and the king 6K is about half left. My jns 300 doesn't move at all.


----------



## chefcomesback (Aug 27, 2017)

2x Shapton 220 , shapton 120 , suehiro 220 ,


----------



## mikaelsan (Aug 27, 2017)

Curios, when you work with a stone like a nice fast wearing 200ish stone do you guys still flatten those stones?

my no name 400/1000 dish monster of a stone is the only stone I have i am remotely close to wearing out so far. But then I don't cook 10 hours a day either


----------



## JBroida (Aug 27, 2017)

i just am finishing up a 6000 grit diamond stone (different from the one's that i sell... a lot more expensive sadly)... it lasted me nearly 5 years as one of my most used stones. Also just recently finished up my 5th or 6th 220 for the year, another 400, a 320, and am almost done with another 4k, 8k, and jinzo aoto.


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 27, 2017)

Getting to the end of my JNS 300 which wore out pretty fast.


----------



## mqphoto (Aug 28, 2017)

_PixelNinja said:


> Getting to the end of my JNS 300 which wore out pretty fast.



Do you use your's only for knives? I can't even make this stone to dish


----------



## Khorax (Aug 28, 2017)

My naniwa 220 traditional is half way after a few measly months...


----------



## _PixelNinja (Aug 29, 2017)

mqphoto said:


> Do you use your's only for knives? I can't even make this stone to dish


Yes  I only use my stones for knives (bevel setting, minor thinning and repairs in the case of this stone) and it dishes very fast. For what it's worth mine is the old JNS 300 (without the lacquer).


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 29, 2017)

Chosera 1k, atoma 400, dmt 325/600/1200


----------



## mqphoto (Aug 31, 2017)

_PixelNinja said:


> Yes  I only use my stones for knives (bevel setting, minor thinning and repairs in the case of this stone) and it dishes very fast. For what it's worth mine is the old JNS 300 (without the lacquer).



Ok, i have the new model and it won't dish at all. But all love for this stone =). You need to buy a new one soon =)


----------



## kurwamac (Aug 31, 2017)

Am about 2/3 through the 1k side of an unknown brand stone from Kataba; works fantastically with a little pressure to 'confirm' or tidy up a bevel after the coarse stuff, or it is used more gently to finish co-workers stainless knives
I burned through a green brick of joy (need another to be honest; nothing comes close), after daily use and abuse for a very long time (the first stone I bought)
How do we feel about the use of sealants for the sides of synths? I am experimenting with hard ABS bases, epoxy, and some other bits to reduce the bending of stones during use and prevent cracking and the like


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 31, 2017)

Most recent stones I ran through would be: Gesshin 400, Bester 1200 and Suehiro Rika 5000. I replaced the Gesshin with another Gesshin 400 and the Bester with the Gesshin 1000 extra large. The Rika is still pretty new so it will be a while before replacement. I've been thinking about the Gesshin 6000s. Can anyone compare the 6000s to the Rika 5k? Or just offer some insight into the 6000s?


----------



## Matus (Aug 31, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> ... I've been thinking about the Gesshin 6000s. Can anyone compare the 6000s to the Rika 5k? Or just offer some insight into the 6000s?



Asking Jon is probably the best way yo get that info


----------



## Benuser (Sep 10, 2017)

Chosera 800. Got replaced by the pro 800. I have used it for thinning as well, and then things go fast. Next candidate for replacement is SG220.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 10, 2017)

Benuser said:


> Chosera 800. Got replaced by the pro 800. I have used it for thinning as well, and then things go fast. Next candidate for replacement is SG220.


Did you feel that the Chosera and the Pro behaved identically?


----------



## Benuser (Sep 10, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Did you feel that the Chosera and the Pro behaved identically?



The Pro harder, denser, glazing easier. Even less dishing, but a bit less tactile response as well. Very little difference. Don't take my impressions too seriously.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 10, 2017)

Benuser said:


> The Pro harder, denser, glazing easier. Even less dishing, but a bit less tactile response as well. Very little difference. Don't take my impressions too seriously.


Thanks.


----------

